# File Transfer w/Mac



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

I use a Mac for my main computer, but I have not had much luck with file transferring between my Mac and GS3 using the USB Cable. I have tried...

-The Android File Transfer. But it wont recognize my phone (even by toggling media and camera and reconnecting the phone)
-GScript Lite. Works for the most part but only sees my external sd card.

Is there a way to have my photos saved to my external sd card? Im mainly concerned about photo/video storage.

I have the VZW GS3
AOKP JB Official B2 ROM

Thanks for your help!


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

I ran into this problem when my g/f switched from an iPhone to the SGS3. If you have a micro SD card that has the adapter to make it a full size SD card, you can put that in the SD card slot on your mac and transfer the photos and videos directly onto the micro SD that way. It can take a while depending on how you have them organized on your mac, but it's worth it.


----------



## gkinsella2 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a Mac at home too...honestly, I feel it's more an issue with AFT than it is the phone. Sometimes it will recognize the phone and AFT will load right up, while other times I have to open it manually. Either way, I can usually get into it and move pictures to the computer.


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll probably have to get an adapter. USB is so much convenient. So I don't have to remove the case and back plate.

Dropbox photo upload is nice but sometimes takes a while to get to my Mac app. Videos take to long and sometimes won't transfer depending on how big the file is.

I want plug in and play...

In the iPhoto Mac app it will read most photos but not video.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh and my Mac only has USB no SD card slot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

get a USB reader that has a slot for the microSD, i bought one from Best Buy a million years ago and keep it in my backpack. Its the size of a thumbdrive and works great for quick transfers. Android File Transfer seems hit or miss on my MBP even when toggling like you have experienced. I also use Dropbox but its mainly for my photos. I need to find the Applescript that allows Dropbox to sync with iPhoto, I saw it one day while reading articles on the internet and can't seem to find it again. It basically acts like PhotoStream on iOS so that when new photos are added to your Dropbox it syncs them to iPhoto automatically.


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

mav3rick478 said:


> get a USB reader that has a slot for the microSD, i bought one from Best Buy a million years ago and keep it in my backpack. Its the size of a thumbdrive and works great for quick transfers. Android File Transfer seems hit or miss on my MBP even when toggling like you have experienced. I also use Dropbox but its mainly for my photos. I need to find the Applescript that allows Dropbox to sync with iPhoto, I saw it one day while reading articles on the internet and can't seem to find it again. It basically acts like PhotoStream on iOS so that when new photos are added to your Dropbox it syncs them to iPhoto automatically.


DUDE! iPhoto sync would be baller. I still really want the ability to hook up the USB cable to work flawlessly. I wish I was able to create that app.

Anyone know if programs like DoubleTwist and Kies work well for photo/video transfer?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

